
Pirate Bay Takes Over Distribution of Censored 3D Printable Gun - mnazim
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-takes-over-distribution-of-censored-3d-printable-gun-130510/
======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5686403>

